# Is this a proper fit?



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks odd for sure. You have a lot of boot at the heel that is unsupported. Burton uses a fixed heelcup iirc, are you able to extend the frame out at the heel?

You probably should be in a medium binding maxed at the toe.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Burton has a fixed heelcup, can't extend. I can only extend at the toe. I dunno, I might be better off with a medium. I also twisted my ankle earlier this year and I think it might be cause the binding was a bit too big? I dunno, I know it was on tight but never know. The main cause of the injury was bad technique, no excuses but I think it could of been prevented of at least minimized.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I think you need to move the strap down 1-2 notches on that side you have to unscrew to even the strap out. My forum bindings seem similar. I had to adjust the straps


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried moving the strap around before and the middle position gave me the best hold but I know what you're talking about, that strap doesn't look right but I think its just the angle of the photo. I think its just a bad fit overall, gut feeling.

Here are some more photos. I have a 25in stance, I'm 6'4. When I use the ratchet to strap in, the boot will move slightly to the outside of the binding so its not dead centre unless I make an effort for it to be, otherwise I get this gap on the one side....









Here's another photo of the space


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think that's an issue, as long as your foot doesn't move in the binding. 

If it moves around @ all. NO GOOD
If it pulls it over & that's where it stays, change the angle of your bindings 1 degree to compensate

I have 9's & before the reduced footprint all Burton Larges fit. I have about 6 pairs of L, none fit.

Now I have to use Mediums. For me I can't adjust the straps small enough.

I betcha mine are worse, they have to be? 

Never really noticed the amount of space though because my boot never slides around.

Mine doesn't slide around in a 9, yours _shouldn't_ in a 10.5


TT


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm 6'4" too and my forum strap looks similar so that is normal


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Theres nothing strange going on there at all. Overhang looks equal too.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Overhang is equal on both side, I checked long ago looking at the underside of my board so bindings are centered. Hmm, maybe I'm being stupid and over thinking this. I'm thinking of switching to the Union Atlas bindings and asked Union what size bindings I should go for, gave them boot size and type of boot I have and they replied that I could fit in an M/L but that a L/XL would most likely be a better fit so that put me right back into the same size I got now with the Cartels (L)....

Anyways, thanks a lot for the replies I really appreciate it! Where I live its tough to find good gear let alone get any sort of help so this forum is great.


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

Same issue with Large Cartels and size 12 IONs. The gap is pretty much the same. I havent noticed any movement of the boot inside the binding, as long as the straps are tight enough. I can force some slight movement if i try really hard, but only intentionally. I dont think the gap can be avoided in large bindings, unless you were a boot of a size like 14.

However, if it is easy to try medium cartels and swap them if they fit better, do it, otherwise i wouldnt bother.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton Website says medium bindings fit size 8-11 and large fits size 10+

I'd rather be in the medium binding with a 10.5 boot but your setup looks fine in the pictures. If you can exchange I would but if you can't it's no big deal. 

I have a friend wearing size 11 boots and he has large bindings and often rides my setup with the mediums, works either way.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's normal. Go ride and quit thinking so much


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> It's normal. Go ride and quit thinking so much


Thanks boss! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> It's normal. Go ride and quit thinking so much


THIS should /thread on SOOOOO many posts.
:thumbsup:


----------

